# Kayaking The Grand Canyon 2013



## Small World Adventures (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 

Just wanted to let all of you know that we, Small World Adventures, still have a few more spots to fill in our Grand Canyon kayaking trip in August 2013. Come join us for this gorgeous 243 mile journey down one of nature's most beautiful gifts. We would love to get to know you during this two week long paddle. You will be taking on rapids such as Lava, Crystal, and Hermit, and of course enjoying hikes on incredible side creeks such as Havasu, Deer Creek, and Matkatamiba. 

Small World Adventure trip dates are, August 30th for orientation and launch day is August 31st. This is a 14 day trip which means you'll be getting off the river September 13th. Guy Erb, Small World Adventures new owner, and Liam will be your kayaking guides. They'll be showing you some awesome lines and the best play spots. Larry is the trip leader and will be rowing a raft or dory. If you are not a kayaker, rafting with Larry is still an option for you! 

We run our trips through Moki Mac, one of the first outfitters to run Grand Canyon trips. Their guides are incredibly knowledgable about the history and geology of the Grand Canyon. They'll lead you on some great hikes and feed your belly full of gourmet meals each day. Moki Mac requires a $200 deposit if you're set on coming along for the trip. Spots are limited so make a reservation as soon as you can! The total cost of the trip is $3972 per person....a small price to pay for a little soul food. Our contact information is below when you are ready to signup or have more question.



Small World Adventures Phone: (970)309-8913 
email: [email protected]


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

STOKED said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Just wanted to let all of you know that we, Small World Adventures, still have a few more spots to fill in our Grand Canyon kayaking trip in August 2013. Come join us for this gorgeous 243 mile journey down one of nature's most beautiful gifts.
> The total cost of the trip is $3972 per person....a small price to pay for a little soul food.


Mile 243 looks like a rugged takeout...


----------

